# Limited time - what should I do?



## tenbee (Jul 20, 2011)

I've read many of the posts about JB Learning. Given the following scenario would you recommend it? Why or why not?

- I completed my course almost ≈11 months ago and cannot sit for the NREMT-B until Aug. 11th or Aug. 12th. Due to my state's statutes I must successfully gain certification by Aug 13th, thus I need to pass the exam on the first try.
- I'm currently studying for an entrance exam and can't afford to crack an NREMT study book until Aug 6th. ...So essentially I only have 5 days to go over the material.

Do you think 5 days of reviewing without distraction is enough? I performed well in my EMT course last summer.


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 21, 2011)

dude, you may not know how much you might have forgotten already. I took my emt course last summer, and then waited to take my written nremt. When it came down to it, after waiting i knew i wouldnt pass it with a prayers chance in hell. so i decided to retake a class and it did wonders for me, passed my written on my first try! i felt that was the right path for me, but everyone is different.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2011)

Why don't you spend the time that you're spending on a forum reading NREMT study websites?


----------



## tenbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why don't you spend the time that you're spending on a forum reading NREMT study websites?



Spending 20 minutes browsing reviews before purchasing material is a reasonable time investment... You make it seem as though I've been trolling the site for nothing.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2011)

Priorities. What's more important?

NREMT or entrance exam?

You can try, but I know people who study forever and can't ever pass it. They aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer but still. 

How were you in classes? All A's?

If you have a droid there is a nremt basic app. hundreds of questions. Review throughout the day.


----------



## tenbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Priorities. What's more important?
> 
> NREMT or entrance exam?
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's why I'll only have 5 or so days to study for the NREMT... the entrance exam is more important. I did well in my EMT classes - all A's.

I'm going to take it either way because it was paid for in 2010. It's just unfortunate because I applied to sit for the exam immediately after completing the course because I *knew* if I did not take it before Jan 2011, I'd have to wait until July/Aug (now) to sit for it and that I wouldn't have much review time. Essentially there were admin changes at the school I attended and it *greatly* delayed the National Registry's ability to approve me to test. Not their fault.

Might as well go for it, so I'll probably buy JB and use my text books.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 21, 2011)

tenbee said:


> Spending 20 minutes browsing reviews before purchasing material is a reasonable time investment... You make it seem as though I've been trolling the site for nothing.



Just being practical and reasonable. I didn't see you ask for recommendations so I suppose that is in addition to your time on this forum. Instead of asking what you should do, you should be using the time spent here/other places on the net studying if you are concerned. It's easy, just google "Free online NREMT study guide" and get cracking.


----------



## tenbee (Aug 13, 2011)

*Courtesy follow-up:* I finished the exam this afternoon and felt okay about it, but who knows. The relative amount of pediatric questions for my exam was a bit shocking. Fortunately I love peds : )I used JB and found it was very helpful. Primarily because it reminded me of the seemingly close answer choices; there would have been major problems if I _only_ used my text book. 

I stopped at 70 questions, and did get the last one correct - not sure about validity of "the last question" theory. ^_^ Either way I'm happy it's over.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 13, 2011)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 13, 2011)

tenbee said:


> *Courtesy follow-up:* I finished the exam this afternoon and felt okay about it, but who knows. The relative amount of pediatric questions for my exam was a bit shocking. Fortunately I love peds : )I used JB and found it was very helpful. Primarily because it reminded me of the seemingly close answer choices; there would have been major problems if I _only_ used my text book.
> 
> I stopped at 70 questions, and did get the last one correct - not sure about validity of "the last question" theory. ^_^ Either way I'm happy it's over.



Well since you stopped at 70 you probably did super good, or really bad. 

Let us know.


----------



## nevets_eural (Aug 14, 2011)

tenbee said:


> I've read many of the posts about JB Learning. Given the following scenario would you recommend it? Why or why not?
> 
> - I completed my course almost ?11 months ago and cannot sit for the NREMT-B until Aug. 11th or Aug. 12th. Due to my state's statutes I must successfully gain certification by Aug 13th, thus I need to pass the exam on the first try.
> - I'm currently studying for an entrance exam and can't afford to crack an NREMT study book until Aug 6th. ...So essentially I only have 5 days to go over the material.
> ...



i was recomended to purchase the jbl thing by my teacher but did not due to the fact that we used it in class it has only a limited number of questions so if u repeat the same section it will be the same questions but if you have been out this long it may help. personally i would reread my book and rview my workbook


----------



## tenbee (Aug 15, 2011)

tenbee said:


> *Courtesy follow-up:* I finished the exam this afternoon and felt okay about it, but who knows. The relative amount of pediatric questions for my exam was a bit shocking. Fortunately I love peds : )I used JB and found it was very helpful. Primarily because it reminded me of the seemingly close answer choices; there would have been major problems if I _only_ used my text book.
> 
> I stopped at 70 questions, and did get the last one correct - not sure about validity of "the last question" theory. ^_^ Either way I'm happy it's over.




I passed it woo hoo! So to all of those that may be in a similar situation - it is _possible_ to pass the exam a year after your EMT-B training.


----------

